

Mapping an EC2 Instance to a Local Drive on OSX - uptown
http://falicon.com/post/10203037945/mapping-an-ec2-instance-to-a-local-drive-on-mac

======
chow
Nothing revolutionary or EC2-specific here. The article could well be titled
"Mounting an SSH host on OS X using OSXFuse".

~~~
ajross
Apparently sshfs is news enough in the Mac community that it seems like a Cool
Trick instead of a standard tool.

------
pagekalisedown
I would really recommend against using MacFUSE if you're not using Lion. I've
had MacFUSE hang my system on a daily basis until I figured out the problem.

~~~
hemancuso
I recommend using ExpanDrive [I write it] - it works great on Lion and does
some aggressive caching to make this a much more usable solution.

~~~
sneak
As a paid ExpanDrive user, I second this. It's good software.

------
zmitri
Cool. I've been testing out an app called ExpandDrive which does something
similar but it hangs like crazy if network bandwidth goes up.

~~~
derekorgan
You can also use Transmit to do this.

~~~
zmitri
ps. Started using Transmit and ReMate plugin and everything runs much more
smoothly. Thanks for the advice.

------
guelo
For Windows there is Dokan, a library similar to FUSE in Linux. There is an
implementation of SSHFS for windows which works pretty well. <http://dokan-
dev.net/en>

------
emehrkay
I use this version of macfuse for lion

[http://wualablog.blogspot.com/2011/07/wuala-for-os-x-
lion.ht...](http://wualablog.blogspot.com/2011/07/wuala-for-os-x-lion.html)

------
hemancuso
You can also do this on Windows with ExpanDrive [<http://www.expandrive.com>]

------
simonhamp
Transmit

------
yesbabyyes
Is this over ssh? Couldn't you use s3fs for this?

~~~
falicon
I think s3fs is more for mounting a S3 bucket as a drive...what I wanted to do
was access the files on my EC2 instance as local files (EC2 is basically like
a remote computer, S3 is just remote storage).

That being said, you might be able to use s3fs to accomplish the same
thing...I just wrote this up because it's the solution that I use...could be
(probably is) better ways to accomplish this...

~~~
yesbabyyes
Sorry, my bad. I got ec2 and s3 all mixed up. Thanks for clarifying!

------
Titanous
Why not just use rsync or scp?

~~~
falicon
I didn't find any Mac clients that I liked for either of these
approaches...and what I wanted was a really simple way to be able to edit
files on my EC2 instance using TextMate...this solution works really well for
me to do just that (though there could be much better ways to accomplish this
that I just didn't bother to research/figure out).

~~~
ConstantineXVI
I use Cyberduck[1] for that; just hit Edit and it opens up the file in your
editor, syncs back when you save.

[1] <http://cyberduck.ch/>

~~~
falicon
I've used CyberDuck in the past too...of the SFTP options, I liked it the
best.

With this mapping option, I can drop down to Terminal app...move to the
directory, and then mate * to open a whole project within TextMate (great for
searching all files in a project and other little things)...and I can also do
other comand line like things, but semi-locally...so just a bit more powerful
for my personal use cases is all.

